# Delta dash, how does it work?



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I am expecting an order of six frogs at the end of the month with the use of this shipping service can anyone help me out in how it works? How do you know if your order came in, and where exactly do you go at the air port to pick it up?

Thanks for your help.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

It is essentially like having a person on the flight. Things depend on your airport, but sometimes you can pick them up at the ticket counters, other times there is a special facility to get them. You will be given an arrival time, and from there it's pretty intuitive. I would call your Delta agent at the airport to find out where to get it, but other than that it is very simple. I would recommend opening the box at the counter before signing for it, but that's just something I would always do.
j


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Adam,

If it's Boston you're going to, they have a separate facility for cargo.

When you go under Callahan Tunnel, you'll want to take an (almost) immediate right onto Cargo Road (I think. You'll definitely want to confirm these directions.).

You can find Delta's facility easily from there.

s


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*delta dash*

Justin makes a good point.
I have never had a problem with delta dash. But I always open my box at the counter before signing.
Dave


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have had a few shipments of animals by Delta Dash. It is by far the fastest shipping method, but unfortunately it's also by far the most expensive. The way it works is that the seller checks the animals in just like luggage. Think of it as the luggage making the trip without the person. The package is then loaded on the plane, the plane takes off, and the package arrives at its destination along with the rest of the stuff on the plane. It is possible to have the animals within a few hours, which means minimal stress on the animals, and less chance of something bad happening to them, such as being left out in a hot delivery van.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for your help. I will have to post some pic. when I get them in.
ADAM


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Now I have not tried delta dash I am a HUGE fan of airborn express. If you live near a airport they are very nice. I can order something and have it shipped out late in the evening and have it hear by 10am. I have used it a number of times for frogs and it is great. Just better to have them hold it at the local station than dilever it, unless you are going to be home.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have not used Delta Dash, but prefer not to. It costs a ton of money, is out of the way for me, and I have heard of a couple "horror" stories just like using any other carrier. So I prefer to us DHL (a.k.a airborn express) or Fed Ex. I would also recommend getting the package held at the local station, so the package doesn't have to drive around in the back of a truck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

Holding at the store works most of the time, but just beware. I did that with some ribbed newts, and they put them on the truck twice. I don't trust too many carriers-- though they all know me now and deliver here first, even if it's just plants.
Best,
Justin


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

On my end, I would prefer to use delta dash. I would gladly pay extra to know that my animals will be (more likely than not) safe. We will no longer buy any animals that will be shipped DHL!! :evil: I know that MANY people say that they work great for them, but not for us. We have had many horror stories shipping through DHL. I think that they are just changing their name to DHL to cover up that Airborne SUCKS!! Just my opinion. We have had multiple shipments show up dead, because they went to the wrong apartment, but god forbid they fess up to that one. The main problem though is shipments being delayed and not showing up until the next day. Here in Colorado it is usually either too hot, or too cold to allow for that to happen. So DHL to us is EVIL, and if something we want can only be shipped that way, then we don't get it! Not risking that anymore. We are cursed with bad luck from DHL.

-Shelley


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I think Airoborne is the best door to door shipper. I've never tried Delta Dash, as our nearest "large" airport is in Wichita, about an hour and a half away. I've had the majority of my forgs shipped via Airborne and shipped some out using Airborne with 100% live arrival. I've had a few problems with UPS and USPS.


----------

